
The Disadvantages of Being Stupid - prostoalex
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/07/the-war-on-stupid-people/485618/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
rkb555
Excellent Article in the Atlantic

I think one major disadvantage of being stupid is in getting financial
services. If you aren't smart, you'll get ripped off. Particularly pre-
financial crisis, credit card companies, auto lenders, banks, etc. will come
with a bunch of tricks that rip people off. These companies are much smarter
than the average Joe. And then as a society, we often say the solution is
financial education rather than treating people fairly.

------
taxicabjesus
Sometimes I got to talking to my passengers, and they'd soon ask, "what are
_you_ doing driving a taxi?" They thought someone with a very expensive
college degree ought to be doing something more remunerative.

Intelligence is not genetic, it is cultivated. I grew up upper-middle-class,
and my mother made an effort to feed us well.

John Taylor Gatto says [1][2] that public schools are specifically designed to
dumb down the vast majority of its conscripts, which makes sense to me.

[1]
[https://books.google.com/books?id=OYzvBFsob0oC&printsec=fron...](https://books.google.com/books?id=OYzvBFsob0oC&printsec=frontcover&dq=inauthor:%22John+Taylor+Gatto%22&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjln8PZ_6_NAhVWwGMKHbfdBqgQuwUIITAA#v=onepage&q&f=false)
[2] [https://libcom.org/library/against-school-john-taylor-
gatto](https://libcom.org/library/against-school-john-taylor-gatto)

